

Prisoner of iTunes - the iPad file transfer horror - mootothemax
http://www.reghardware.com/2010/06/07/ipad_file_transfer/

======
Terretta
> _Apple won't let you anywhere near the iPad file system..._

Actually, Apple lets developers right in, so they can release solutions like
PadSync:

 _Enter Ecamm. The company, well known for its Mac and iPhone utilities, has
released the first version of its PadSync tool. PadSync, which retails for
$9.95, offers direct access to your iPad Documents folders from a desktop Mac
application. As the gallery here shows, your shared files are accessible on an
app-by-app basis. Double-click on a Word file, and you can open it in
Microsoft Word, edit it, and save it back._

 _Updates on the Mac instantly sync back to the iPad -- with one exception.
Ecamm is still working on subfolder support, such as the Inbox that's created
by the 3.2-and-later document sharing classes. Beyond that, PadSync offers all
the instant synchronization you could wish for. Oh, and don't forget my
favorite feature: since files are mirrored as well as synced on the Mac, you
can access those files and queue up new ones even when the iPad is not
connected to the Mac._

[http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/07/ecamm-introduces-ipad-
documen...](http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/07/ecamm-introduces-ipad-document-
management-with-padsync/)

